# Bank Robbers



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fall fishing in the Lowcountry is one of the best kept secrets from the summertime tourists. The smell of Hawaiian Tropic, snow cone stands, and traffic are long gone from the local beaches. Football season only means one thing, it is time to fish. Weekends are spent on the water or preparing for the upcoming waterfowl season, another favorite pastime. One of the special fall treats is the ability to sight fish for red drum, and what a treat it is. The water has cooled off enough for fish to not want to expend more energy than necessary so they spend time in the shallows for the sun to warm their armor-clad backs. Add a small poling skiff, polarized glasses, and a couple light fishing rods and you have collected the tools for success. If you have read Seein’ Specks, you have heard of the famed Chicken Nugget. Chicken Nugget was the perfect boat for this, a 17 Maverick Micro. The best “fun per gallon” ride on the water, and enabled Matt E and I to get back into the marsh and stalk these copper toned fish.

A successful weekend would start with getting on the water early Saturday and making sure we had enough time to find the fish. The sun was often just starting to peak through the grey morning sky as we were filling up the boat while getting ice and snacks at the gas station.

Read More at Duo Fishing.


----------

